# WinXP Login-Screen ändern



## MF (31. Mai 2002)

Hi,

es gibt da ja nen tool das sich logonXP nennt und von der firma Stardoc stammt. Mit diesem tool kann man den login screen verändern und zur zeit sieht mein screen so aus:

http://www.teammajin.de/img/login/tm_loginscreen.jpg

wie ihrich habe mir da son vorhandenen loginscreen runtergeladen und mal an den grafiken rumgefummelt ... nun ja es gibt nur noch 2 mängel an dem ganzen erstens soll das login panel in die linke obere ecke des screens und unten rechts soll dieser störende stardock text weg.


wenn wer weis wie ich das anstellen kann dann wäre ich ihm sehr dankebar


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Juni 2002)

Erstens:

Der ganze Spaß steht in der "UIFILE"

Zweitens:
Benutz lieber das-> LogonStudio http://www.LogonStudio.net
P.S.: Der link scheint tot zu sein, ansonsten kann man das logon-studio auch über die stardock homepage bekommen


----------



## MF (6. Juni 2002)

> Erstens:
> 
> Der ganze Spaß steht in der "UIFILE"



öhm wenn du wüstest wie meine UIFILE ausieht  ich sehe da garnet mehr durch da sin mindestens 300 zeilen voller tags und ich habe keinen plan wie man die deuten soll ... StudioLogon habe ich auch allerdings müsste ich das erst registrieren um änderungen vornehmen zu können ... da habe ich keinen bock drauf.

Falls du weist was das für ne scriptsprache da in der UIFILE ist dann wäre ich dir dankbar wenn du mir sagen könntest wie die heisst.


THX

ps.: auf der stardock seite gibt es diesen link nicht mehr ... anscheinent wurde das prog vom netz genommen


----------



## AvS (6. Juni 2002)

Guck mal bei http://www.deviantart.com oder http://www.wincustomize.com nach !

AvS


----------



## MF (6. Juni 2002)

Da habe ich schon geschaut da gibbet nur komplette themes runter zu laden aber keine tuts über diese scriptsprache in der UIFILE


----------



## AvS (7. Juni 2002)

Mh, aber da gibts doch diesen LogonLoader. Den wolltest du doch haben oder ?

AvS


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Juni 2002)

Sie nach xml aus? 
k.a. benutz das ding net selbst
habz nur mal fur einen freund eingerichtet


----------

